# Orbea paint problems ?



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone has heard of problems with Orbeas paint. My 2005 Onix (orange) is dying. The bike has never been outside other than on a ride. The paint is fading so bad that people are asking me if the orange is supposed to be two toned. Hopefully Orbea has warranty coverage to handle this defect. This is pretty frustrating as the bike is awesome other than this problem. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

rcsting said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has heard of problems with Orbeas paint. My 2005 Onix (orange) is dying. The bike has never been outside other than on a ride. The paint is fading so bad that people are asking me if the orange is supposed to be two toned. Hopefully Orbea has warranty coverage to handle this defect. This is pretty frustrating as the bike is awesome other than this problem. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Orbea has a one year paint warranty. You should take your reciept and your frame to a dealer and get them to call Orbea.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

rcsting said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has heard of problems with Orbeas paint. My 2005 Onix (orange) is dying. The bike has never been outside other than on a ride. The paint is fading so bad that people are asking me if the orange is supposed to be two toned. Hopefully Orbea has warranty coverage to handle this defect. This is pretty frustrating as the bike is awesome other than this problem. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Orbea has a one year paint warranty. You should take your reciept and your frame to a dealer and get them to call Orbea.


----------

